

Edward Tufte's 1-day course in NY $140 March 4, 6, 7, students & faculty only - niels_olson
http://www.edwardtufte.com/tufte/

======
replicatorblog
I went to one of these talks 10 years ago as a student and it was well worth
the cost. If you read the link, you'll see you get all 4 of his books
(hardcover) as part of the $140. So basically for less than the price you'd
pay on Amazon, you get the entire collection and get to hear a lecture from
one of the smartest guys on the planet. Also, if the program hasn't changed
you'll get to see some copies of books that belonged to Newton and Gallileo.
Best $140 a nerd can spend.

~~~
szany
Did the talks cover anything not in the books? If it was in Chicago I would go
in a heartbeat...

------
robk
Tufte's in person presentations are pretty disappointing IMO. Better to spend
your money on one of his books and read it aloud to yourself in the mirror,
which is about the same level of engagement you'd get from sitting through his
course in person.

~~~
tptacek
I agree. If the books make it worth it to you, then by all means, but apart
from getting to gape at his very expensive antique books, I didn't get much
more out of seeing him live than I got from his books.

------
ejdyksen
I find it a bit ironic that this link is hard to read/parse...

~~~
niels_olson
Sorry, I had to jam a lot of info into a short title to make the basic point.

~~~
ejdyksen
Not your link, but Edward Tufte's site itself is hard to parse. :)

------
zwadia
awesome. just sucks not to be a student anymore. argh.

